# B. Com Graduate, what to do next - M. Com, M.A, Ph D. what ?????



## Skyh3ck (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Friends 

I completed my B Com degree in 2004 with First class, Its been 10 years since then

I am now 32 years old, Married with two young kids.

I have worked in Various international BPO for customer service, recently i tried to change the career to corporate sector but due to BPO experience no job offer from any company,

However i have now joined another BPO, in night shift so i can take care of my expenses


after long thought i am thinking to study further, and i have some question if you can help me


1) I am interested in PH D degree, what is the eligibility for that, do i need to have a masters degree for that ?

2) If i need masters degree, can i do M A and not M Com, of MBA, or what is the easiest way to get a master degree ?

3) I have full time job, so i want to do study from home and only go for exam ? is this possible ?

4) what are the easiest courses to do Masters degree and then pursue Ph D. ?

5) what are the future career for Ph D Degree ?

6) Is doing MBA from Sikkim university, symbiosis, welinker etc are good and are they good if i want to do ph d in future ?

Please friends help on this,

I am based in Mumbai and planning to study with my job, as I have a family to take care of.

Please help dear friends


----------



## Ricky (Jun 8, 2014)

For Ph.d you need to do PG first, then have to decide your phd subject, generally universities have their own entrance examination for phd.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I completed my B Com degree in 2004 with First class, Its been 10 years since then
> 
> ...



1. Yes, you need masters to be eligible for PhD 

2. Depends on your personal preference... What are you interested in???  Be specific... 

3. Yes, through distance learning courses... 

4. See point 2...

5. Depends on what you did PhD on... You could get a job as a lecturer or professor... You could also get a job in the research line... 

6. No idea about them... Better to ask the students there...


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=366]Ricky[/MENTION] and [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]

I am very bad with accounts and finance subjects, so not pursuing that field, but i like marketing, language type of subject.

I just want to keep studying and keep gaining knowledge thats it, and that way it will also open some future career prospect also.

1) Can i do MA with B Com degree? 

2) is it something that I can only do M com now as i am a B Com graduate ?

3) if i do Masters from any stream, then can i select any subject for Ph D, or do i have select subject only based on my masters and bachelors degree preference ?

4) is Ph D really very hard ? respectable ?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> Thanks [MENTION=366]Ricky[/MENTION] and [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]
> 
> I am very bad with accounts and finance subjects, so not pursuing that field, but i like marketing, language type of subject.
> 
> ...




1. You can do M. Com or MBA... You can even do CA (Chartered accountancy)... There are also a lot of other courses like CS, risk management, financial management, etc... It all depends on you.
1. * As for the eligibility for an MA after B Com, it depends on the varsity you are going to... Some admit candidates with B Com degrees, some don't...

2. See point 1

3. You cannot select any subject but this eligibility again varies from institute to institute as there are a vast array of subjects nowadays

4. To be frank, it is not easy... You will have to work hard to succeed. Also distance learning = failure in PhD!!!

- - - Updated - - -

I would suggest you to go through the prospectus/brochure of any respectable university thoroughly!!! You will get a better understanding after doing that!!! Be sure to read through it thoroughly...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 18, 2014)

You can try for MA/MBA or some such. Ph.D. is not required to become lecturer in colleges. Ph.D. is intended for those who wish to do research or teaching (only) in India. If you don't fancy that line, finish with a master's degree. Ph.D. is intended to be done in a field of your preference and mutual interest of university. If you cannot figure out what you wish to study/work on, Ph.D. is not for you. It is very difficult!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 9, 2015)

i am thinking since long time, my intention is to get masters degree and then pursue phD, once i clear it, i wish i get job in rural areas as professor or teacher, i am from Mumbai, but i want to move to rural areas in my native,

is it possible to do M.Com without accounts and maths, does mumbai university offer m.com as distance learning, where can i get information, anyone here has done m.com or M.A, or Ph D etc. please help, 

i am 32 and time is running fast for me, i want to do something worth of this life before i Die


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 11, 2015)

check the pagalguy forums as well. i've heard they've a lot of sections/discussion on education and career-related topics.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 11, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> i am thinking since long time, my intention is to get masters degree and then pursue phD, once i clear it, i wish i get job in rural areas as professor or teacher, i am from Mumbai, but i want to move to rural areas in my native,
> 
> is it possible to do M.Com without accounts and maths, does mumbai university offer m.com as distance learning, where can i get information, anyone here has done m.com or M.A, or Ph D etc. please help,
> 
> i am 32 and time is running fast for me, i want to do something worth of this life before i Die


Mumbai university offers Mcom with management, ecommerce
Just check
mu.ac.in


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 11, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> check the pagalguy forums as well. i've heard they've a lot of sections/discussion on education and career-related topics.




pagalguy, really, need to check it then, i think instead being lazy i must do some courses during my free time

- - - Updated - - -

also, once i do my MA or Mcom, can i become a school or college teacher, if i do it from mumbai university and go and look fro job in Gujarat is it possible, 

do i have to do any addition certification or courses after MA or Mcom to apply for teaching job, is there any experience required to become lecturer,

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> Mumbai university offers Mcom with management, ecommerce
> Just check
> mu.ac.in




my main intenstion is to keep studying and earn degree and ultimately i will find someway to teaching career, considering i am 32 now, if do i mcom or ma, i will have finihsed it by the age of 35, so starting a career in teaching at 35 does not seem bad, what do you guys think, and also i can continue further studies like Ph D in future,


----------



## archananair (Feb 23, 2015)

I think you should do PG first i.e Mcom and then go for the Phd.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 23, 2015)

I would suggest you to find a job that you will like doing,first.Then jump on to masters to select the stream.People with advanced degrees ,too, sit at home if the job prospects aren't good enough.

- - - Updated - - -



archananair said:


> I think you should do PG first i.e Mcom and then go for the Phd.


Welcome to Digit Forum


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 3, 2015)

Stipend for Ph.D is Rs 25,000 for JRF  and  Rs28,000 for SRF . If you are just a mere M.Phil student then it will be around Rs15,000, depending on whether you are General/ST/OBC etc etc
Will it be enough to sustain your family?

You have to succeed within 2- 5 yrs and get your Ph.D  thesis accepted, considering you succeed. Most university professors refuse to give extension these days so dont even think about it.

Then there is the problem at the beginning...that is, if of your dissertation is being accepted or not.  Lol, you may end up wasting a year with nothing...nothing at all.

If you are doing Ph.D in Social Sciences the criteria is quiet different from the CSIR ones.

Most Universities ask you to do half year Course Work. Thats nearly 6 months of NO MONEY. Lots of Seminars and presentaion, gets really really boring and time/energy consuming. Prepare to do lots of travelling and home/library research work

Most  Universities will want you to do M.Phil for a year, or two. Then only can the real  PhD thing start.

*And finally, if you are doing Ph.D just for the sake of MORE MONEYZ  then im sorry you are gonna have a very very  very  bad time.*

_(Dont forget that MOST Ph.D scholars dont make it....Ph.D is not just  learning new things like College days. Its about CREATING or FINDING new things. Its not a piece of cake.)_

Just PM me if you have more queries. I am persuing Ph.D  now


----------



## ranjan82 (Sep 9, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I completed my B Com degree in 2004 with First class, Its been 10 years since then
> 
> ...



HI...as you tell all things about yourself or study, i think for Phd first you need to do masters then you will be qualify for Phd. Second option i would like to suggest you that you can do CA which is one of the demanding profession and can earn good money once you completed it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks i will have to think about it again


----------

